# Any new ROMs for the TF201 TRANSFORMER PRIME TABLET



## wilspeak

Hello everyone and HAPPY NEW YEAR. Does anyone know Of any new Roms or any Roms that are being developed for the TPRIME. TEAM EOS has stopped developing the nightlie for the TPRIME. If you do know of a great rom please post the link or name of such ROM. Thank you


----------



## andrewjt19

XDA has a couple of ROM's including the Energy ROM & AndroWook but that's about it. I don't blame the devs since the Nexus line has emerged with the same if not better platforms and fully open-source...


----------



## wilspeak

YES you are correct, its just that android devices are considered "old" when they are barely 2 yrs , i feel that the TF201 is a excellent tablet, even if there arent a whole lot of brand new up to date ROMs being developed for it. But I remain grateful for the development that has happened so far because some devices dont really get any appreciate your time


----------



## andrewjt19

Agreed, it is an excellent tablet but the hindrances for development are greater as compared to the fully open Nexus lineup. Also you must remember that when this tablet released, there was trouble with production supplies to the demand because of inclimate weather in Taiwan where the majority of hard drives are manufactured. That put a stop on purchases and possibly developers who would have bought it.


----------



## Vitalero

What do you guys recommend as of the best current ROM available? Im still with stock for almost a year and i was only messing up with my phone[ Galaxy Nexus AOKP JR1] now its time to let the tablet enjoy.
TY!


----------



## fredgar

Vitalero said:


> What do you guys recommend as of the best current ROM available? Im still with stock for almost a year and i was only messing up with my phone[ Galaxy Nexus AOKP JR1] now its time to let the tablet enjoy.
> TY!


I like energy for the themeing but I'm running cm10.1 at the moment because its something new and pretty cool. Both androwook and energy roms are stock based with some tweaks. You need to have the jb bootloader to run any of them. If you haven't done nv flash then I would suggest doing that first. Then if you choose to run cm10.1 make sure you have twrp 2.3.3.0 recovery. If not then you won't be able to see your nandroids after flashing it.

Sent from my EVO using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vitalero

fredgar said:


> I like energy for the themeing but I'm running cm10.1 at the moment because its something new and pretty cool. Both androwook and energy roms are stock based with some tweaks. You need to have the jb bootloader to run any of them. If you haven't done nv flash then I would suggest doing that first. Then if you choose to run cm10.1 make sure you have twrp 2.3.3.0 recovery. If not then you won't be able to see your nandroids after flashing it.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Thx for the info, im just very picky when its about roms. didnt root it yet just waiting for the right rom/right time to do so.
Alot of stuff have been changed on the AOKP phone ROMS and i hope cm gonna use some of it on their next one[invisible nav bar/ change overall and navbar colors/icons, swype-touch navbar ring] etc.


----------



## wwjoshdew

I'm running this right now and it's awesome!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2053269

Sent from my ASUS Eee Pad Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gh0stRyd3r

Are there any 4.2.2 ROMs out there, @wwjoshdew is the CM 10 have any issues, missing apps in market, video playback?


----------



## JaredT

Anybody found a 4.2.2 ROM that has working DRM? I've yet to find one that works with Hulu. :-/


----------

